# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ту-160 by Ken Duffey

## Kasatka

на сайте Моделизма опубликованна статья Ken Duffey - Постройка Ту-160 от Трумпетера

http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...0/index_01.htm


Вы можете оставить свои комментарии и критику автору в этой теме

----------


## Д.Срибный

Силища! Впечатляет! И объем работ и конечный результат.
Спасибо Мастеру! :-)
И благодарность Касатке за перевод и верстку! :-)

----------


## Kasatka

а можно орден?.. ну.. или грамоту? =)

----------


## Nazar

я как то скептически относился к его предидущим моделям,многое не нравилось,но это весьма и весьма достойная работа,заслуживающяя внимания и высокой оценки.
Сергей,тебе огромный сенкс,за труд,с удовольствием прочитал,хоть и не наш масштабб.
Но все-же надеюсь,что Ту-160 от Евгения Дедигурова,будет выглядеть эффектней.

----------


## Александр II

Да, неплохо смотрится.

--------------
Александр.

----------

